# c'est bien le .../ je vois bien que... ( bien = utilisé pour appuyer une affirmation)



## eklir

> *Nota de moderación/Note de modération:*
> ​ Este hilo queda cerrado ya que se van repitiendo una un otra vez ahora las mismas soluciones. Hemos dado la vuelta al asunto. Inutile de reposer la question sur un autre fil.
> 
> Ce fil est fermé car les solutions données sont désormais  répétitives. Nous avons fait le tour de la question. Inútil volver a lanzar otro hilo con esta misma pregunta.
> 
> Las moderadoras​


​Hola, amigos,
no encuentro traducción para: "Dans cette question me paraît bien résider l'essentiel". Entiendo que significa que lo fundamental reside en esa pregunta, pero no sé cómo expresarlo o traducirlo  
¿ALguna pista?
Merci


----------



## GURB

Hola
Un poco más de contexto sería bienvenido; pero así me parece que puedes decir: para mí, en esta pregunta cabe (está) lo esencial.


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
Dependiendo del contexto "question" también puede ser "cuestión, tema, punto, asunto", no obligatoriamente "pregunta".

Saludos


----------



## eklir

Sí, en este caso, se trata de una pregunta que acaba de realizar (es sencillo), pero se trata de una conferencia de filosofía. Yo había escrito algo similar a la solución de Gurb, pero me resulta muy oral, muy coloquial, por eso preguntaba por más posibilidades...
Gracias, Gurb-ena 63! Muchos besos


----------



## midhwen

Hola a todos,

Podría alguien, por favor, ayudarme a traducir la siguiente frase?:

"C'est bien moi"

Supongo que debe ser algo fácil porque se trata de un ejercicio del colegio. Me han pedido ayuda una niña que conozco, pero no sé mucho francés, la verdad, así que si pudiérais echarme una mano os quedaría muy agradecida.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## josepbadalona

Hola :
En principio :
"Sí, soy yo"
pero habría que conocer el contexto


----------



## lpfr

Bienvenida al foro.
Deberías haber llamado este hilo "c'est bien moi". Eso ayudará a otros que hagán la misma pregunta.
Quiere decir "soy yo", pero el "bien" indica que no hay confusión posible. No veo una expresión similar en español. Tal vez se puede decir "soy yo, absolutamente" o "sí, soy yo".


----------



## languagemaster

est´ce que demain c´est bien Vendredi?  

j´ai déja vu ça avec le mot Bien mis dedans.   Je veux savoir quelle est la difference entre   ( Est-ce que demain c´est vendredi e.... est que demain c´est bien vendredi)  

Est-ce qu´on l´utilise pour chercer une confirmation de l´autre personne?

MErci beaucoup de me repondre!

Ou bien .... est-ce que hier c´etait bien mercredi?  

merci!


----------



## Domtom

-
Como no sea que este bien se corresponda a nuestro ya...

¿Ya estamos a viernes mañana?


----------



## Paquita

Languagemaster, 
"Bien" está aquí para introducir una duda y por tanto para buscar confirmación. Pero no diría "est-ce que ..." sino directamente = "on est bien vendredi demain ?" es lenguaje oral, coloquial y no se suele respetar la forma interrogativa gramaticalmente correcta ... La contestación lógica es "sí, claro"

Domtom, lo vería con el sentido de "ya" más bien si estuviera en forma afirmativa y con puntos suspensivos ,movimiento de cabeza y todo, para expresar duda o casi sorpresa y pensando " ¿cómo es posible que ya estemos a viernes? 
en forma interrogativa, "ya" lo diría "déjà"


----------



## languagemaster

allors le plus commun c´est..... (dois-je dire  C´est ou est?)    

On est vendredi aujourd´hui. ou bien...  

aujourd´hui, est-ce vendredi?

Merci!


----------



## elronin

Bonsoir!

J'ai deux questions

1ª-Esta pregunta:

*Allô! C’est bien le cabinet du docteur Pamal?* 
Traducida es asi?
*Hola!es este el gabinte del doctor Pamal?...*Me confunde el C'est bien


****
Hilo dividido
Martine (Mod...)
 

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Gévy

Hola Elronin:

Cuando preguntamos con "c'est bien" es para que nos lo confirmen, nada más. Tu traducción es perfectamente válida.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## MAKAKO

pero el "allo" segun mi ignoracia solo es uasdo para contestar el telefono
atte:  hans


----------



## marcelanda

Sí, aló es sólo para contestar el teléfono. Puedes decir ¿bueno? o ¿sí?. No sé cómo contesten el teléfono en España, pero no creo que se diga _Hola_


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

La frase típica para contestar al teléfono en España es: ¿Diga? o ¿Dígame?. Pero muchas veces se dice solo : ¿Sí?. Y luego se saluda.

En el caso de este hilo, el que empieza la conversación (el que llama) empezaría por un saludo.


Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Marlluna

De acuerdo con Gévy. Primero saludaría: Buenos días (o buenas tardes). Y luego: ¿es la consulta del Dr. Pamal?.


----------



## danidrums

"Il aura bien besoin de tout le talent de son nouveau coach"

Creo que la parte subrayada quiere decir "necesitará" pero al añadirle el bien....¿quiere decir "necesitará mucho" o significa otra cosa? 

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## BoigOGeni

hola

aqui _bien_ solo sirve para acentuar el hecho de va a necesitar todo el talento del nuevo entrenador.


----------



## danidrums

Ah vale, o sea que entonces es algo así como "Necesitará bastante el talento de su nuevo entrenador"

Muchas gracias por la aclaración!

Saludos!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches Danidrums, bonne nuit et bienvenue parmi nous,

Otra manera de intensificar:
- No le sobrará (todo) el talento de su nuevo entrenador...

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## giberian

Bonjour à tous!
J'ai un problème, je ne comprends pas la signification de _bien_ dans la phrase  suivante:Bonjour, monsieur. Vous êtes _bien_ le photographe de mode ...​Esta frase_, _en español sería "_Seguro_ que Ud. es el fotógrafo ... "? Perdonen si la pregunta les parezca tonta, apenas estoy dando los primeros pasos en francés.

Merci d'avance à tous pour votres explications.
Salut, Giberian.


----------



## Paquita

Este "bien" se añade al verbo si quieres estar seguro de lo que imaginas.

Idea de = ¿no me equivoco ?

- Je suis bien sur le forum de Wordreference?


edit 
y ya que lo pides :
pour votres explications.
1) pour votre(ton a una persona) explication
2) pour vos (tes) explications


----------



## giberian

Merci beaucoup pour tes explications et aussi pour tes corrections!

Me han sido muy útil!
Mejores saludos,
Giberian.


----------



## Orphaios

Comment traduiriez-vous, en parlant de Giotto, "il est bien le berger de sa légende..."? Je ne sais pas que faire avec le "bien".

   Es ¿...? el pastor de su leyenda. Je peux appréhender le sens de l'expression, mais je ne sais pas comment le transposer en espagnol.

À tout hasard, voici le contexte et mon interprétation:

"La puissance de Giotto est celle du dessin. Il ne voit plus les objets au miroir des formules. Qu'elles viennent de Byzance ou d'ailleurs, il les écarte toutes. Il est bien le berger de sa légende, l'enfant qui dessine sur un caillou les chèvres qu'on lui a fait garder, la brebis et le bouc".

La potencia de Giotto es la del dibujo. Ya no ve los objetos en el espejo de las fórmulas. Vengan de Bizancio o de cualquier otra parte, las desecha todas. Es ¿...? el pastor de la leyenda, el niño que dibuja sobre un pedernal las cabras que le han hecho guardar, la oveja y el chivo".
 
Merci d'avance à tous!


----------



## Paquita

Es de verdad, no hay duda de que es ...

Ojo = el texto dice "de* sa* légende" ; me parece necesario mantener el "su" : de la leyenda que se ha creado en torno *suyo* o en *su *biografía (bueno, lo entiendo así...) o si prefieres, tal como lo presenta la leyenda, o algo por el estilo.

¿hecho o mandado ?

*** nota de moderación = por favor, no escribas el título en mayúsculas...el "sistema" es algo caprichoso y te lo cambia a su antojo (luego me borro y te lo cambio para que aparezca como es debido )


----------



## monicap

¡Hola! Tengo que traducir una carta abierta a un presidente y hay una frase que no entiendo. ¿Alguien podría ayudarme a traducirla?:

Pendant toute la campagne électorale, vous avez utilisé le mot de rupture, parce que la personne qui rédigeat vos discours vous incitait à forcer le trait. Mais c'est bien de la réforme qu'il s'agit. Cela signifie changer les modes de fonctionnement...
Muchas gracias​


----------



## Orphaios

Salut, Monicap.... bon, je ne me sens pas du tout une autorité, mais je le traduirais ainsi:
 Durante toda la campaña electoral, [usted] se ha servido del término "ruptura", porque la persona que redactó sus discursos le incitaba a exagerar. Pero de lo que se trata realmente es de una reforma. Es(t)o supone cambiar el modus operandi*

*Como latinismo que funciona muy bien en castellano ;o)

Espero haberte servido de ayuda. De todas formas, espera más respuestas y contrasta. Un saludo.


----------



## rolandbascou

Pero sí se trata de la reforma.
Saludos.


----------



## Tina.Irun

> Pero sí se trata de la reforma.


 

o  _pero de lo que estamos tratando/hablando es de la reforma_.


----------



## Acu

Buenas a todos/as.



"Quand elle reçoit des lettres de sa maman qui est restée là-bas, elle va les lire toute seule dans sa chambre et quand elle resort, *je vois bien* qu'elle a pleuré."

'Su madre se quedó allí, cuando recibe sus cartas, se mete en su habitación a leerlas completamente sola y cuando sale, *me doy cuenta en seguida de que ha llorado*.' 
 
No consigo quedarme satisfecho con mi traducción de '*je vois bien*'. ¿Qué pondríais? 'Veo muy bien que ha llorado' 'Me doy cuenta en seguida de que ha estado llorando' ¿No se queda un poco corto el pretérito perfecto? ¿No queda mejor con la perífrasis Estar + Gerundio? Sin la perífrasis se señala un periodo de tiempo en el que la acción ha terminado, sin embargo, como en el francés dice que 've bien que ella ha llorado', yo entiendo que todavía está llorando, o que al menos le quedan unas cuantas lágrimas en los ojos o que al menos están lo suficientemente vidriosos como para que se le note, por lo cual, desde mi punto de vista, la acción no estaría terminada y la perífrasis iría mejor. ¿Qué pensáis?


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Me doy cuenta, o me doy perfecta cuenta me parece una buena traducción.

Espera otras opciones.


----------



## rolandbascou

Se ve muy bien
Se nota muy bien
Veo muy bien ...


----------



## Domtom

Mmmm... prefiero la opción de *Marcos*; me parece más natural, y es lo que yo pondría (más concretamente, la segunda).


----------



## Acu

Domtom said:


> Mmmm... prefiero la opción de *Marcos*; me parece más natural, y es lo que yo pondría (más concretamente, la segunda).


 
ME DOY CUENTA O ME DOY PERFECTA CUENTA

Estoy de acuerdo en que la segunda es la más acertada, sin embargo es un libro 'infantil', más concretamente una historia narrada a modo de diario desde el punto de vista de un chaval de nueve años cuya lectura en la edición francesa está recomendada a partir de los ocho años. Mi duda es que a pesar de ser consciente de que la segunda es la mejor opción, hasta qué punto un chaval español se sentirÁ identificado con el personaje con una expresión, desde mi punto de vista no muy habitual. A mí, como lector, me chocaría bastante que un chaval tan joven pudiera *darse perfecta cuenta*. ¿Qué hacéis en estos casos? ¿Optáis por la más correcta o intentáis acercar vuestra traducción al registro más accesible para el público al que va dirigido? De ahí que por una razón de estilo y/o registro optase por poner *'me doy cuenta en seguida'* 

¿Ser fiel a la traducción o acercarse lo máximo posible al 'tono' del texto?


----------



## marc75

C'est bien lui-même que l'homme contemple. 
contexte : conscience de soi 
proposition : Es bien él mismo que el hombre contempla.

Merci d'avance


----------



## Limenien

Je crois que *"bien"* sert à enforcer l'idée de lui même.
Suggestion: Es *a* él mismo que el hombre contempla.


----------



## marc75

muchas gracias


----------



## pechugui

Hola de nuevo! Muchas gracias por la ayuda de antemano... Ahí va la frase que se me resiste de este magnífico texto de hermandades religiosas sevillanas... 

Le comportament des élus locaux à l´egard des confréries *fait bien partie* du paysage politique, et leurs administrés ne *s´y trompent point.*

Saludos!


----------



## jprr

pechugui said:


> ...
> Le comportament des élus locaux à l´egard des confréries *fait bien partie* du paysage politique, et leurs administrés ne s´y trompent point*.*
> 
> Saludos!


faire partie du=*faire partie de* le ... la solution est dans le dictionnaire :
parti*e*


> (porción) parte;
> p. civile Der parte civil;
> p. lésée Der parte perjudicada; en grande p. en gran parte;
> être juge et p. ser juez y parte;
> *faire p. de* formar parte de.


----------



## pechugui

Gracias, y disculpas por la faltas... estamos aprendiendo...


----------



## Pichi63

Bonjour,

Querría saber cómo debería traducirse la expresión (en el contexto de una conversación):

bien oui, c'est bien comme ça non

Yo pienso que querría decir: Tanto sí como si no, o tanto da, vamos que le parece bien el que sea sí o no.

Muchas gracias


----------



## swift

Bonjour Pichi63. Bienvenue parmi nous. 

Tu traducción está un poco enrevesada, ¿no te parece?

Respetando el registro oral del habla relajada:

- Pues sí, así es, ¿no?

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Pichi63

Muchas gracias Swift.

No obstante, en tu traducción haces un no interrogativo final (de confirmación) que visto así queda bastante claro; lo que a mí me despistó es precisamente eso, que yo unía el "non" al resto de la frase (al no llevar interrogación). Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## jprr

Pichi63 said:


> Muchas gracias Swift.
> 
> No obstante, en tu traducción haces un no interrogativo final (de confirmación) que visto así queda bastante claro; lo que a mí me despistó es precisamente eso, que yo unía el "non" al resto de la frase (al no llevar interrogación). Gracias de nuevo.


Hola: es que no das mucho contexto ... puede ser que en tu texto el "no" sea afirmativo ... algo como  "...así está bien verdad".
Vos sabrás


----------



## Pichi63

Gracias jprr. La verdad es que fue en un chat y no recuerdo ahora el contexto más específico. Es posible que se ahorrara el signo de interrogación. En cualquier caso con vuestras respuestas ya me hago una idea y lo que quería saber es que realmente no corresponde a ninguna frase hecha.
Un saludo y gracias


----------



## midarling

¿Quien me puede decir el equivalente de esta frase en un español formal de carta comercial:?
"vous voudrez bien trouver annexé à cette lettre"
Gracias de antemando por la ayuda


----------



## ssss2009

Hola:

Pudiera ser: Tenga a bien recibir adjunto a esta carta, (tal) documento.

Au revoir.


----------



## midarling

muchas gracias me parece muy adecuado.


----------



## GromJell

Trois semaines après la victoire de Caster Semenya sur 800m lors des championnats du monde de Berlin, le suspens a pris fin. L'athlète sud-africaine de 18 ans, suspectée d'être hermaphrodite, *est bien une femme*, selon les tests pratiqués avant les Mondiaux par l'IAAF, révèle la BBC. Semenya pourra donc conserver sa médaille d'or. L'IAAF avait demandé à l'Afrique du Sud de retirer son athlète de la liste des sélectionnés pour Berlin, mais la Fédération sud-africaine avait refusé, martelant que Caster Semenya était bien une femme. Les tests lui donnent donc raison.

Qu'est-ce que veut dire "est bien" exactement dans ce contexte? Merci!


----------



## hbd78

C'est une façon d'affirmer que c'est une femme, qu'il n'y a plus de doute à avoir à ce sujet là. 
"bien" permet de renforcer l'affirmation.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Se podría traducir por *efectivamente*.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Tina.Irun

ssss2009 said:


> Hola:
> Pudiera ser: Tenga a bien recibir adjunto a esta carta, (tal) documento.
> Au revoir.


Hola:
También se puede decir: *"Adjunto* *a* *la presente* *sírvanse encontrar..."*


----------



## Pedro Felipe

O un pelín menos formal:

_*Como archivo adjunto encontrará...*_


----------



## GromJell

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Nikem

Buenos días para algunos, buenas tardes para otros.
Quiero traducir la palabra "bien". ¿Puede ser que no sea necesario incluirla en el castellano. ¿O habrá que decir "mucho" o "con esfuerzo"?

Certes, dans sa présentation officielle, l’ECUM tente bien d’affirmer l’unité et la cohérence de la discipline, non sans de sérieuses difficultés 
  Desde luego, en su presentación oficial, la ECUM intenta afirmar la unidad y la coherencia de la disciplina,aunque con serias dificultades.


----------



## MVM1912

Hola:
¿Qué tal "realmente"?, intenta realmente...


----------



## Sebalo

También podrías decir: "sí que/ Si bien intenta afirmar...."


----------



## amanda09

Bonjour,
Encore une petite question, pour la phrase en titre :
_Gracias por confirmar haber recibido este mensaje._
Je sais qu'accuser réception se dit _acusar recibo,_ mais c'est tellement froid et distant, je voudrais juste dire pas seulement qu'il est arrivé dans la boite aux lettres, mais s'ils l'ont lu et tout. Merci..


----------



## charlottesometimes

hola,
en español diríamos "por favor, confirme la recepción del mensaje", en lugar de dar las gracias, ya que sonaría algo confuso.


----------



## babis

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​ 
Hola: Me gustaría entender qué significa el bien en la siguiente oración. En general creo (no sé) si siempre es unan reafirmacion de lo que se dice, uds. me dirán:
"Il semble bien être l'initiateur de l'histoire local."
"Parece ser que él es seguramente el iniciador de la historia local."
¿Estoy bien?
mil gracias, babis


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Ligero matiz, según yo.
No pondría _seguramente_, sino _lo más seguro, todo parece indicar._


----------



## babis

no sabes cómo te agradezco tu matiz. mil gracias, babis


----------



## Aoyama

> "Il semble bien être l'initiateur de l'histoire local*e*."


est bizarre en français ...
"Parece ser que él es seguramente el iniciador de la historia local."
"Il semble bien être/(qu'il soit) assurément à l'origine [de la rédaction/de la chronique] de l'histoire locale"


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Aoyama,

La phrase française n'a absolument rien de bizarre. 

La proposition de Juan Jacob, "Todo parece indicar" me semble bien choisie. 

También se podría pasar por: Él es, según parece/ a todas luces, ...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Aoyama

Ce passage, dans la phrase initiale (en français) : "....être l'initiateur de l'histoire locale" reste bizarre (pour moi, en tout cas).
Bisous también.


----------



## Menrva

Buenas tardes.
Mi duda ha salido de una frase muy simple, pero una vez más no sé qué función ni qué traducción darle a "bien".

_Nous avons bien rendez-vous lundi ?_

¿Es simplemente "tenemos cita el lunes"?
¿Es "seguro que tenemos cita el lunes"?

Muchas gracias.
Besos.


----------



## chlapec

La persona está prácticamente segura, pero busca la confirmación del oyente. Podría ser: "(Entonces) tenemos la cita el lunes, ¿no?/¿verdad?/¿no es así?


----------



## Maupassant

Hola amigos,

creo que doy con el significado correcto de "bien sorti" en esta frase (¿o no?), pero me gustaría que alguien me ayudara a expresarlo correctamente.

Contexto: el origen del hombre.

Frase: Voici un article de biologie moléculaire démontrant que l'origine multirégionnal n'est pas tenable et que Homo sapiens était *bien sorti* d'Afrique pour coloniser le monde

Mi traducción: "... y que el Homo Sapiens *ya había salido mucho* de África para colonizar el mundo".

¿Os parece bien? ¿Si así es, cómo se puede mejorar, porque a mí no me suena bien del todo?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## suroeste

¡Hola!

creo que aquí "bien" significa "realmente", "verdaderamente"

Saludos


----------



## Paquita

"Bien" sirve para enfatizar la idea del origen africano del hombre : no hay duda, África es el punto de partida de la especie humana (partida, es decir "nacimiento" y expansión a otros continentes)


----------



## Maupassant

Me habéis resuelto la duda. 

Muchísimas gracias


----------



## creteva

NUEVA PREGUNTA
 Hilos unidos​ 
Hola,
Estoy traduciendo una carta de un cliente, me gustaría saber exactamente el sentido de la siguiente frase:

Concernant le défaut de l’insert, le processus de montage est bien celui que vous nous rappelez.

Respecto al defecto de la tuerca, el proceso de montaje es ese que usted nos recuerda.

(yo le mandé el proceso de montaje del que habla, hace unos dias).
¿es ese significado o tiene algún otro matiz?
Muchas gracias


----------



## Namarne

Hola: 

Sí, es ese sentido. En cuanto a matices, yo lo entiendo algo así como: 
_...el proceso de montaje ya es el que usted nos recuerda. 
...el proceso de montaje es en efecto el que usted nos recuerda_.


----------



## creteva

Muchas gracias por la aclaraciones.


----------



## Nikem

¡Hola! ¿Cuál es la traducción de "bien" en esta frase?:

La violence sexuelle est bien devenue la violence de notre temps

Mi intento:

 La violencia sexual se ha convertido a las claras/claramente/ en la violencia de nuestro tiempo


----------



## rxkld

Buenas noches,

Quisiera saber como se diría en Español "j'ai bien reçu ton message", por ejemplo. Es para confirmar algo. En la busqueda avanzada no lo he encontrado.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

En fait, je pense qu'on ne traduirait pas spécialement ce "bien" de "bien reçu". 

Recibí tu mensaje
He recibido tu mensaje
Me ha llegado tu mensaje
Me llegó tu mensaje...

Attends d'autres opinions.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## fredinmad

Bonsoir,

Je partage l'avis de Gévy: "bien" est avant tout un "appui" dans la phrase et ne se traduirait pas, en général.
Néanmoins, dans le cas où l'autre personne doute que tu l'aies reçu, tu pourrais dire: "Sí que he recibido tu mensaje".


----------



## rxkld

Bonsoir,

je vous remercie à tous les deux, car je n’avais vraiment aucune idée pour traduire ce « bien ». Je pensais qu’il y avait une formule pour appuyer le fait d’avoir reçu « effectivement » une lettre, un message etc.

Merci encore à vous. 

Eric


----------



## GURB

Hola


> Je pensais qu’il y avait une formule pour appuyer le fait d’avoir reçu « effectivement » une lettre, un message etc.


Oui, en effet! Tu peux faire précéder les formes que te donne Gévy de l'adverbe *ya* qui indique que l'action du verbe est bien réalisée.


----------



## rxkld

GURB said:


> Hola
> 
> Oui, en effet! Tu peux faire précéder les formes que te donne Gévy de l'adverbe *ya* qui indique que l'action du verbe est bien réalisée.


 
Hola !

Merci pour la précision. J’hésitais à employer « ya » car je pensais que ça voulait plutôt dire « maintenant » ou « déjà ».


----------



## GuiliuG

Bonjour,
Comment puis-je dire en espagnol la phrase suivante :

« Je te confirme que je viendrai bien aujourd'hui. »

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Hola.
Primero y principal, te pediría más contexto. No porque no se entienda el significado, sino para saber si sería posible una traducción no tan literal de la frase.


----------



## GuiliuG

Bonjour,
La situation pourrait être la suivante : du week-end, on avait prévu avec un ami de se voir lundi au soir pour manger un bout. Dans la journée du lundi, il m'envoie un message pour me demander de confirmer si je vais venir ce soir. Je lui réponds alors tout simplement par un :

« Oui, je viendrai bien ce soir. » _(ou « Oui, je te confirme que je viendrai bien ce soir. ») _


----------



## chlapec

Bonjour,
Il y a pas mal de façons d'exprimer la même idée, toujours en insistant sur le fait que c'est confirmé:
-Sí, sí, iré esta tarde.
-Sí, seguro.
-Sí, cuenta conmigo.
-¡Allí estaré!
-Sí, no hay cuidado. (...)


----------



## Doraemon-

"Te confirmo que sí que iré hoy".
Ese "bien" no es más que una forma de recalcar que se irá hoy, como "sí que".


----------



## Madame Barberin

Hola:

De acuerdo con Doraemon-.
De hecho, hay un hilo que trata de este tema:  *Fils fusionnés merci*
https://forum.wordreference.com/threads/bien-appuyer-une-affirmation.852204/podría echarle un vistazo.


----------

